
AT&T will slash $3B off its capital investments next year - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/10/att-is-cutting-capital-investment-from-23-billion-to-20-billion/
======
mdorazio
"AT&T, as you might remember, promised increased capital spending and
thousands of new jobs in exchange for a corporate tax cut and claimed that the
now-repealed federal net neutrality rules harmed broadband-network
investment."

It's almost like for large corporations taxes and jobs/capital investment are
mostly unrelated...

